# Xbox 360 and pc can't share



## The_Filbert13 (Dec 29, 2009)

I posted a thread like this a few months ago but never had an answer.

Problem-PC can see Xbox 360, but xbox can't see the pc.

I am on Windows XP, I have windows media player version 11.0.5721.6280.11.0.57, and I have sharing configured in the library with my xbox under allow sharing. I have tried many things but with out any success. I have follow the microsoft guide and this guide below.....Which had success on another thread. 
------------------------------------------------------------------
(Windows XP, using Media Player)

Turns out when the computer sees the xbox and the xbox can't see the computer, it tends to be a CORRUPT library file.
Looking back, when I was adding my 1400+ video files it would stall out and took 3 or 4 go's at it to add them all. Should have been a hint.

So the previously mentioned stuff about DRM folder deletion worked temporarily, but I have found a PERMANENT fix (for my situation and possibly everybody elses who CANNOT find anything else that will work)




Solution:
(this is from xbox help)

Click the Start Menu button and RUN..
Type in services.msc and hit OK

Make sure the following are set for AUTOMATIC and are STARTED:
-SSDP Discovery services
-Fast User Switching Compatibility
-DHCP Client
-HTTP SSL

While you're at it, STOP the service called Media Player Network Sharing Service
Leave this window open, as you will need it to restart this service in a sec

-Go to explorer's top menu >> Tools/Folder Options/View/
CHECK "Show hidden files/folders"
UNCHECK "Hide Protected operating system files"

Go to..
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Media Player
Delete EVERY file. Leave the folders (Art Cache and Transcoded Files Cache should be the only 2)

Then go to
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users
and DELETE the folder called DRM

NOW! Go to the Microsoft DRM Licensing site found here
http://drmlicense.one.microsoft.com/...en/indivit.asp (in internet explorer only)
and click UPGRADE

Go back to the Services window and restart Windows Media Player Network Sharing and make sure it's also set to Automatic.

Re-add media library, restart computer, restart xBox and I hope this helps.
If not, call Microsoft

-Mat 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Some info about my set up is...

-I have the 360 updated
-On a local LAN both plugged into same router
-360 can see and connect to other computers


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Are you referring to this Thread? If this is the correct one, you never replied to Wand3r3r's last Post.


> I posted a thread like this a few months ago but never had an answer.


----------



## The_Filbert13 (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, and I ended able to ping it. I believe it has to be something on the pc side though. Even with this same computer I used to have Vista and was able to share. Even since I went back to xp though I have had nothing but trouble.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you have the latest SP for your XP which is SP3?

Pls. provide an ipconfig /all for review:
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd , Run as Admin and press enter. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## The_Filbert13 (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes I have the latest SP and updates.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Filbert>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Filbert
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : baker.edu

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : baker.edu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1
000Base-T Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-C6-67-9B-3D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.64.80.51
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.64.80.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.64.80.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 158.80.1.40
158.80.1.42
198.108.1.42
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 10, 2011 11:43:19 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 10, 2011 12:43:19 PM


Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-BF-BC-36-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 10, 2011 11:43:28 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 11, 2011 11:43:28 AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Filbert>


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

It appears you are connected to the modem/wall outlet as well as a wireless router. Whats up with that?

I don't see netbios enabled over tcp/ip set to yes in your ipconfig. Recommend you go into network properties/wins tab and enable netbios over tcp/ip. Then see if the xbox can see the pc


----------

